# How do you add pic of car?



## aiseop

I was reading another thread "How should I rate this driver?" when the rider-OP said something like "he didn't have a pic of his car." Is this a thing now? All markets? If so, how do I add a pic the car, can't find it anywhere online.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Log into your dashboard. Go to vehicles. Then upload the picture.


----------



## aiseop

hm. that option is not available. The options available are "Certificate of Insurance," "Vehicle Registration," and "Additional Insurance." No pic option.


----------



## Optimus Uber

aiseop said:


> hm. that option is not available. The options available are "Certificate of Insurance," "Vehicle Registration," and "Additional Insurance." No pic option.


They may use stock car photos then. Out here we use to put a pic of the car. But I've seen the app now and they are using stock photos now. Mine shows up as black even though it's grey. Your market may not have that option. Email your local uber support and verify it.


----------



## aiseop

Thanks. It seems my market doesn't have that requirement/option.


----------



## Scenicruiser

aiseop said:


> Thanks. It seems my market doesn't have that requirement/option.


I think I'll take a new driver pic with my car in the background. Stock photo is white my car is black...really throws some pax for a loop


----------



## Nova_driver

It looks like Noone has answered this question. Here it is:

1) Uber Partner App
2) Account
3) Help
4) Account
5) Managing a Vehicle
6) Update Vehicle Color
7) Add Color and Photo
8) Submit

It takes them a few days to verify photo and update


----------



## tohunt4me

aiseop said:


> I was reading another thread "How should I rate this driver?" when the rider-OP said something like "he didn't have a pic of his car." Is this a thing now? All markets? If so, how do I add a pic the car, can't find it anywhere online.


For Lyft.

They are fussy about the angle also.


----------



## CrazyT

I sent Uber a pic and they used a stock photo. Then took 3 emails to get it through to them that they put the wrong color on there. They used a different shade of blue. It wouldn't have been a big deal except mine is a real light blue, not the standard dark blue.


----------



## Atom guy

Nova_driver said:


> It looks like Noone has answered this question. Here it is:
> 
> 1) Uber Partner App
> 2) Account
> 3) Help
> 4) Account
> 5) Managing a Vehicle
> 6) Update Vehicle Color
> 7) Add Color and Photo
> 8) Submit
> 
> It takes them a few days to verify photo and update


I see that you are new. We don't answer questions here. We just call the questioner stupid, then tell them to quit driving Uber, lol.

But seriously. Thanks, I was trying to figure that out also


----------



## Victour B

Number 6 is not on my Uber account page.. I am deaf but not blind...


----------



## GalinMcMahon

I had a picture of my car as my profile pic. Riders found me instantly. Uber found it and made me put a picture of me up. Now I have to ask around for my riders. Makes no sense that we have a face pic when the riders are looking for a car.


----------



## Oscar Levant

aiseop said:


> hm. that option is not available. The options available are "Certificate of Insurance," "Vehicle Registration," and "Additional Insurance." No pic option.


No, at some point in the process ( I forget where and when ) , as I vaguely recall it, you input car type, they ask you for make, model, and select the color that's yours ( from the selection options ), and they use a stock photo of your car.


----------



## Victour B

sounds good Oscar !!


----------



## MikesUber

GalinMcMahon said:


> I had a picture of my car as my profile pic. Riders found me instantly. Uber found it and made me put a picture of me up. Now I have to ask around for my riders. Makes no sense that we have a face pic when the riders are looking for a car.


 To ensure no one can parade around as "Galin" with the blue Prius or whatever car is listed. It's a passenger safeguard to verify the identity of a driver that has been vetted through Uber's system.


----------



## Jenner Palacios

Nova_driver said:


> It looks like Noone has answered this question. Here it is:
> 
> 1) Uber Partner App
> 2) Account
> 3) Help
> 4) Account
> 5) Managing a Vehicle
> 6) Update Vehicle Color
> 7) Add Color and Photo
> 8) Submit
> 
> It takes them a few days to verify photo and update


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## iUBERdc

GalinMcMahon said:


> I had a picture of my car as my profile pic. Riders found me instantly. Uber found it and made me put a picture of me up. Now I have to ask around for my riders. Makes no sense that we have a face pic when the riders are looking for a car.


You're lucky, one lady on here said she did that and got deactivated for days with uber thinking she was letting other people drive on her Uber account by hiding her face behind her car. She had to fight tooth and nail to get reinstated.


----------



## iUBERdc

MikesUber said:


> To ensure no one can parade around as "Galin" with the blue Prius or whatever car is listed. It's a passenger safeguard to verify the identity of a driver that has been vetted through Uber's system.


"Vetted" hahahah more like waved through


----------



## MikesUber

iUBERdc said:


> "Vetted" hahahah more like waved through


 TomAto ToMAto lol


----------



## Dirkee

I went to help, account, vehicle, and change color. When I added the color, they added a picture of the make, model and color of my car.


----------



## aarondavid1010

Optimus Uber said:


> Log into your dashboard. Go to vehicles. Then upload the picture.


theres no option for it


----------

